# One thing that is helping me recover



## melbilnz (Oct 31, 2009)

Is positive self talk. It is helping me get my confidence back as well as accepting the condition which we know is critical to beating the anxiety that fuels it.

Realize that most of that have this condition are highly intelligent and creative, and that sometimes our brains just turn on us. And stop feeling guilty if you did drugs. Most people who do drugs don't get this, it's just that you are smart, introspective, and a frequent part of that package is being prone to obsessivenes and anxiety conditions.

Niels Bohr, the father of quantum physics, had DP for ten years that nearly drove him to suicide. I remember reading that he got so bad that he would imagine his inner "I" replicating itself into infinity. He recovered and went on to change the history of science.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Katezorz (Jan 10, 2010)

melbilnz said:


> Is positive self talk. It is helping me get my confidence back as well as accepting the condition which we know is critical to beating the anxiety that fuels it.
> 
> Realize that most of that have this condition are highly intelligent and creative, and that sometimes our brains just turn on us. And stop feeling guilty if you did drugs. Most people who do drugs don't get this, it's just that you are smart, introspective, and a frequent part of that package is being prone to obsessivenes and anxiety conditions.
> 
> ...


I'm also trying to lern how to think more positively. And that's very interesting, I never knew that about Bohr. Thanks for sharing!


----------

